# Private Schools in Perth



## CarlaAndGary (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello, 

we're planning on settling in Perth (North of) and wondered if anyone could give me an idea of what good private schools there are within 45 minutes travel of Yanchep/Butler? 

We don't know if this will be the right choice for my daughter but we're under the understanding that if you don't go private then you go with your catchment school, which would be Yanchep Primary. This one seems ok but we want to make sure we've covered our bases and done some research.

Thanks,
Carla


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

CarlaAndGary said:


> Hello,
> 
> we're planning on settling in Perth (North of) and wondered if anyone could give me an idea of what good private schools there are within 45 minutes travel of Yanchep/Butler?
> 
> ...


I do not know Perth too well Carla but if its newer developed outer suburbs areas are anything like the eastern states you'll find most private schools are closer in and thus a fair bit of travelling time is good to allow.
http://www.australiaforum.com/education/535-state-school-private-school.html is an older thread where private Vs public was discussed and Annie was also considering Perth.
You'll probably get your best info from doing a search for Perth private Girls schools or whatever.
A recent government introduced site may help - Find a school | ACARA


----------

